
Sorry, Michigan tech startups… [A complete reveal of tech startup scene in MI] - gyfxmsqb
https://medium.com/@Unicorn_Tech_Startup/sorry-michigan-tech-startups-78dc4b6ea5
======
ThrowawayR2
I must admit I laughed out loud when I read:

" _Part of the reason why Ann Arbor is tech hub in Michigan is because of U of
M, which is ranked very high on any university ranking sites. There is no
doubt that the school spends a lot of money on their buildings exteriors and
interiors to attract students. However, just like most other universities, you
do not really learn many practical skills from there even if you are a
computer science student. Here is my personal experience. One day, I went to
one of the biggest computer labs in the CS building and asked more than 30
students there if they know how to program in Swift ( the programming language
used to make native iOS apps), everyone said no. When I got back home and
search their curriculum, only one course is related to mobile development.
However, stats show more than 75% of people are using mobile phones for
personal use compared to 40% using a desktop. So just as most other
universities in the US, students are not well trained to stay up to date._ "

Note that the University of Michigan is one of the top ten engineering schools
in the United States; it's graduates go on to _design_ the next generation
programming languages and microprocessors[1], if not go into research.
Apparently, this fellow imagines UM to be some sort of community college.

Given this, one has to suspect the rest of the article is equally faulty.

[1] To give you an idea of its size, the UM EECS department has the capability
to do chip fabrication on-site and it's available to undergraduates as part of
a course (EECS 423)

